# Time To Fix, Err Re-fix The Mower



## jd72cv11 (Jul 16, 2015)

A few weeks ago I broke one of the spindle housings on my mower deck. I had managed to do a bang up epoxy job on it a little over a year ago, and it actually worked for what amounts to a years worth of mowing. It didn't really care for the concrete patio block I hit with the mower though. After two failed re-epoxy tries I decided to get serious about making a 'new' one. I ordered up some materials on flea-bay over a week or two and finally got it on the deck and on the tractor Sunday afternoon. Here's some of the highlights:


 

 

 

 

 


Here's a link to the gallery if anybody wants to see more pics http://imgbox.com/g/6bRdJ1E7l4
It's not 100% right, as the spindle binds up if the nut is tightened up, but it did mow the very tall grass in the front yard! I also learned that I need to take really light cuts when boring with that lathe. I have new spindle bearings on order for the HF special 

Thanks!


----------

